# looking for lpg in Granada in Spain



## 96819 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi All, 

We're currently in Granada, thinking tis time to top up lpg before we get too low. We've used the Alicante lpg station before, but would prefer to locate the Repsol outlet here locally as it should only be approx 10km from our campsite...trouble is, the address is not ringing any bells with our stroppy sat-nav...any ideas where this is?

Gasauto Granada
Carretera Antigua de Malaga
km4. Pago de Fatinafar

We did manage to find the one in Cordoba, but were too late for their Sunday hours. If the info is any use, exit the Seville-Cordoba motorway at the air port turn off, follow signs for Reina Sofia hospital, take sharp right at the big red Urende building, then immediate right alongside white breeze block wall. Its a concealed entrance, if you miss it turn around in the hospital carpark & come back, you'll see it sp'd on a long white wall on yr left. "Gasauto Urende" Like most lpg in Spain its well hidden, & not obviously signed with Repsol advertising...good luck!


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Does this help?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Gas&op=display_results&sid=203


----------



## 96819 (Nov 29, 2005)

*looking for lpg in granada in Spain*

Cheers for that web site Rightz,

& to Olley too for the repsol site review
- gps co-ordinates make such a difference, plus a really clear sat piccy of the building, so we've got a good idea of what to look out for - much appreciated, we're lucky you were online Rightz!

Will try it tomorrow, so will try to add any new details/pics of the station to the review site at next wifi opportunity.

As usual MHF members provide the answer!
Regards, Seve.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi seve that GPS is only from the road address, and maybe a mile out, sorry.  

Thanks for the info on Cordoba, I will try to locate it on Google and get GPS.

Olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi seve I think I have located the Urende building at 37.8713 -4.7952, any chance you could check that on google maps and give some more directions from there?

Olley


----------



## 96819 (Nov 29, 2005)

*looking for lpg in granada in spain*

Hi Olley,

I realized after posting last night that I hadn't been quite precise enough, so here goes....
Take the airport exit, follow signs to Sofia Reina hospital...
When you see the huge single storey URENDE building you should be approaching it with it sited on yr right.
At the building take the immediate sharp right, ( it is the access road that takes you downhill to the A&E and maternity part of the hospital & surface carparks ) This keeps the URENDE building on your right, & it has a wire-net fenced carpark that you're driving alongside. 
After approx150m you see a shabby white painted building (still on yr right), take cocealed right turn along white breeze block wall, along gravelly track for 50m. 
LPG point is under Petrol station type canopy painted in dreary grotty blue colour. ( just visible in advance of the URENDE from the main rd.)
If in RV, there is a huge surface car park opposite the 50m track. It was unlocked with no attendant on Sunday, we used it to park up, &turn around ( we tow a Q-pod), & suggest best you park there & walk accross road to check eventual turning space nr LPG - could be tight for rvs.
Cheers for all the Repsol reviews, v helpful.
Seve.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi seve I think I might be getting there. :lol: Google shows the Reina Sofia hospital but I believe its not the part I want, also I can only see roof colours not sides, does this sound correct: 

Turn of the A4/E5 Servilla to Cordoba motorway at the airport junction, cross the river and continue on until you reach the first roundabout, turn right down the Ave. del Aeropuerto, the Urende store is now on your right in a 100yds or so, immediately after the store turn right down the Calle san Alberto Magno and the LPG is on your right after 150yds. GPS 37.8703 -4.8011

The Urende store is sort of trianglar shaped with a largely white roof with a pink possibly sloping roof corner nearest to the Av. del Aeropuerto.

Could you confirm please. 
Thanks

Olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi here is the updated S/S two more sites verified. Keep em coming :lol: 

Olley


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for that (The spreadsheet)
Exactly what I need


----------



## 113039 (Jun 6, 2008)

Satnav co-ordinates for Repsol Staion (Autogas) in Granada are:-
N37.19062 W3.63624 Cash only - correct July 2008.
Previous one listed has now closed.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks mike will update the SS.

Olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi updated S/S as a jpeg.









Olley


----------



## 113039 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have already posted this before but here is the updated coordinates for the LPG Station in Granada -
N 37.19062 W3.63624
It is cash only like most in Spain. Open 08:00 - 21:00 weekdays not sure about weekends - same telephone number as before.

I am fairly certain that there is no LPG in Malaga but if somebody knows different I would appreciate it.


----------



## 113039 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have already posted this before but here is the updated coordinates for the LPG Station in Granada -
N 37.19062 W3.63624
It is cash only like most in Spain. Open 08:00 - 21:00 weekdays not sure about weekends - same telephone number as before.

I am fairly certain that there is no LPG in Malaga but if somebody knows different I would appreciate it.


----------

